# Urgent appeal for food and drink for fire fighters



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*

Urgent appeal for food and drink for fire fighters
An urgent appeal is being made to members of the public for donations of pocket sized biscuits, cartons of milk, fruit juices and water to be handed out to the embattled fire fighters who have been combating the fires in Tavira for 48 hours. Items can be taken to Silves and Lagoa fire stations that will transport the goods to Tavira. Those closer to the fires can deposit items at their local fire stations.*

Out-of-control fires threatening populations - UPDATED - The Portugal News


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I took a load of stuff to Tavira earlier....based on what I have seen on Twitter, both Tavira and Sao Bras now have more donations than they can handle and have said that they will send out another appeal as and when more donations are required.

Today they were accepting donations at both the tourismo and the fire station.

Can't promise this is gospel, just what I have heard.


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Is Portugal in such dire economic straits that it can't afford to offer food and drink to its firefighters, and is relying on acts of charity?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Stellen said:


> Is Portugal in such dire economic straits that it can't afford to offer food and drink to its firefighters, and is relying on acts of charity?


No of course not, but it's something easy that we can all do to show our appreciation for these brave folks.


----------

